# constipado / constipated



## EddieZumac

The other day, my 29 year old daughter said, in Spanish, that she had a "constipado".
I asked her if she was also constipated.

In Spanish, a "constipado" is a cold.

In English " constipated" is unable to defecate.

The two terms sound so similar that I wonder if they have a common root.
Can someone help me with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## himayeux

A quick google search revealed that the word derives from the Latin "constipatus," meaning "crowded or pressed closely together." 

I'm no linguistic authority, but it makes sense to assume that "constipado" in Spanish refers to the "crowded" or congested nasal passages, whereas "constipated" in English refers to congested bowels. They both have a sense of congestion, just in different areas of the body.


----------



## chamyto

Vienen las dos de la misma rama; lo que pasa es que han tomado caminos distintos:

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=constipate&searchmode=none

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?constipado


----------



## EddieZumac

himayeux said:


> A quick google search revealed that the word derives from the Latin "constipatus," meaning "crowded or pressed closely together."
> 
> I'm no linguistic authority, but it makes sense to assume that "constipado" in Spanish refers to the "crowded" or congested nasal passages, whereas "constipated" in English refers to congested bowels. They both have a sense of congestion, just in different areas of the body.


Thank you very much.


----------



## EddieZumac

chamyto said:


> Vienen las dos de la misma rama; lo que pasa es que han tomado caminos distintos:
> 
> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=constipate&searchmode=none
> 
> http://etimologias.dechile.net/?constipado


El segundo link no lleva a una texto excelente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## chamyto

EddieZumac said:


> El segundo link no lleva a una texto excelente. Muchas gracias.



Estoy deacuerdo en eso, pero es lo que he podido encontrar por internet.

De nada, un saludo.


----------



## micafe

Siempre me ha llamado la atención que estas palabras tan parecidas en los dos idiomas tengan significados tan diferentes. *"Constipado"* en español me parece que es una palabra ya anticuada, yo me acuerdo que mi abuelita la usaba, pero nunca la volví a oir. 

No sé si todavía sea de uso corriente en otros países.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá (Argentina) constipado = estreñido. Nunca se usa relacionado con el resfrío, narices tapadas o catarro.


----------



## micafe

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por acá (Argentina) constipado = estreñido. Nunca se usa relacionado con el resfrío, narices tapadas o catarro.



Pero ese no es el sentido en español, Quique . Es un anglicismo:

*constipado**.*
 (Del part. de _constipar_).

* 1.* m. *catarro.*
* 2.* m. *resfriado*      (‖ destemple general del cuerpo).
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_


----------



## EddieZumac

micafe said:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atención que estas palabras tan parecidas en los dos idiomas tengan significados tan diferentes. *"Constipado"* en español me parece que es una palabra ya anticuada, yo me acuerdo que mi abuelita la usaba, pero nunca la volví a oir.
> 
> No sé si todavía sea de uso corriente en otros países.


No es anticuado en México. Su uso como catarro es muy común.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> No es anticuado en México. Su uso como catarro es muy común.



Interesante saberlo, Eddie... gracias


----------



## Quique Alfaro

micafe said:


> Pero ese no es el sentido en español, Quique . Es un anglicismo:
> 
> *constipado**.*
> (Del part. de _constipar_).
> 
> * 1.* m. *catarro.*
> * 2.* m. *resfriado*      (‖ destemple general del cuerpo).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> _



¡Ay, Dios mío1 Lo he usado toda la vida... ¡y es un anglicismo! ¡Creo que voy a cortarme las venas con una ballenita...!

¡Y tendría que matar a unos cuantos a mi alrededor que lo usan igual que yo!

Pero por acá constipado = estreñido.

Así que si vienen por mi barrio y no quieren que los malentiendan...


----------



## micafe

Quique Alfaro said:


> ¡Ay, Dios mío1 Lo he usado toda la vida... ¡y es un anglicismo! ¡Creo que voy a cortarme las venas con una ballenita...!
> 
> ¡Y tendría que matar a unos cuantos a mi alrededor que lo usan igual que yo!
> 
> Pero por acá constipado = estreñido.
> 
> Así que si vienen por mi barrio y no quieren que los malentiendan...



No tienes que ser sarcástico, Quique. No lo esperaba de ti. Estamos en un foro de idiomas enseñando el uso correcto del español.


----------



## EddieZumac

micafe said:


> No tienes que ser sarcástico, Quique. No lo esperaba de ti. Estamos en un foro de idiomas enseñando el uso correcto del español.


Bravo, Micafe.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> Bravo, Micafe.



Gracias Eddie..


----------



## saturne

Siempre lo usé como sinónimo de resfriado o catarro y así lo he oído en bastamtes ciudades españolas.
Así lo recoge el diccionario de la casa.
constipado - Definición - WordReference.com


----------



## Peterdg

micafe said:


> No sé si todavía sea de uso corriente en otros países.


Creo que en España también sigue siendo bastante popular; por lo menos, lo he oído muchas veces, lo utilizo y me entienden, pero, no vivo en España y a veces las cosas cambian muy rápidamente.


----------



## Juhiza

En España o tienes un resfriado o estás constipado. Las dos cosas significan lo mismo, simplemente lo usas con distintos verbos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

micafe said:


> Pero ese no es el sentido en español, Quique . Es un anglicismo:



No creo que se trate de un anglicismo, basta buscar *constipación* en el DRAE, verán que algo con _estreñimiento_ tiene que ver.

Me pareció importante marcar el significado alternativo, alguien poco avisado podría terminar con gotas laxantes en lugar de gotas descongestivas.

Cito un ejemplo tomado del CREA, año 1975, libro sobre cuidado del bebé.

_Puede ser frecuente alguna molestia al mover el intestino, pero si está constipado entonces le darás un par de cucharaditas diarias de jugo de ciruelas.


_Del DUE  (María Moliner) on line:



*constipación* (del lat. "constipatio, -onis") f. Med. _Irritación de las mucosas del intestino, que produce estreñimiento._


----------



## Neo1961

Quique Alfaro said:


> No creo que se trate de un anglicismo, basta buscar *constipación* en el DRAE, verán que algo con _estreñimiento_ tiene que ver.




Opino lo mismo. El  término constipado no es exclusivo de las vías respiratorias sino que también se usa respecto a la irritación de la mucosa intestinal que ocasiona la falta de evacuación normal del intestino. El mismo DRAE define la expresión _constipación del vientre_ (del lat. _constipatĭo, -ōnis_) como estreñimiento. El verbo en latín que originó la palabra significa apretar, amontonar, obstruir los conductos, y esto incluye los nasales e intestinales. En  textos  antiguos se puede observar que la palabra se empleaba casi que exclusivamente para el estreñimiento hasta que en el siglo XVIII se convirtió en un modismo en la corte de los Borbón que no tuvieron a bien que se dijera "estoy resfriado" sino que sonaba más elegante "estoy constipado". Esto descarta por completo la teoría de que se trata de un anglicismo. Pueden leerlo en las Paradoxas Médicas.

Saludos.


----------



## EddieZumac

Gracias por tu aportación, Neo.


----------



## Neo1961

Con el mayor de los gustos, Eddie.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

El _Diccionario de la lengua castellana, por la Real academia española_ (RAE, quinta edición, 1817) recoge esta acepción:  





> CONSTIPADO. s.m. Lo mismo que CONSTIPACIÓN.
> 
> CONSTIPACIÓN. _Méd._ Lo mismo que ESTREÑIMIENTO DE VIENTRE.



Yo creía que no se usaba así hoy en día. Es interesante saber que sí se emplea, al menos en Argentina. Sería interesante saber dónde más se usa así en un contexto "normal" (no exclusivamente técnico, médico).

En España, como ya se ha dicho, si uno _está_ (o _tiene un_) _constipado_ es que _tiene un resfriado, un catarro_. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Neo1961

blasita said:


> Sería interesante saber dónde más se usa así en un contexto "normal" (no exclusivamente técnico, médico).



Aquí, algunas personas generalmente de edad avanzada acostumbran decir que están constipadas, como un eufemismo para manifestar que están estreñidas. Y también he conocido otras que se refieren a constipación como a un resfrío. Pero en sí es una expresión poco frecuente, en desuso.

Hoy en día la literatura médica no lo registra como un término técnico, ya que sólo aparece de esta manera en los anales de la medicina antigua.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Neo. Saludito.


----------



## EddieZumac

Neo1961 said:


> Aquí, algunas personas generalmente de edad avanzada acostumbran decir que están constipadas, como un eufemismo para manifestar que están estreñidas. Y también he conocido otras que se refieren a constipación como a un resfrío. Pero en sí es una expresión poco frecuente, en desuso.
> 
> Hoy en día la literatura médica no lo registra como un término técnico, ya que sólo aparece de esta manera en los anales de la medicina antigua.
> 
> Cordial saludo.


Yo soy de edad avanzada y digo estreñido.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> Yo soy de edad avanzada y digo estreñido.



 Buena esa Eddie..


----------



## Neo1961

EddieZumac said:


> Yo soy de edad avanzada y digo estreñido.



Me refería a algunas personas en mi país.


----------



## mnguiri

I feel many countries use "constipado" to mean "congested", some to mean "constipated" and I also have found that for some that use it to mean "congested", it has a double meaning and especially for talking to or about small children they will say "constipated" as either "constipado" or "estreñido". When in doubt, add something to clarify what body part or symptom you are talking about


----------



## chileno

Just in case.

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=constipación


----------



## Rodal

Gracias por la aclaración Neo, creo que ahora Eddie y Micafe le deben una disculpa a Quique quién finalmente resultó tener la razón gracias a la oportuna aclaración de Neo. En conclusión "constipado" en español puede usarse intercambiablemente para referirse a una congestión de un resfrío o un estreñimiento en cambio en inglés solo se usa para referirse al estreñimiento.


----------



## Amapolas

Rodal said:


> Gracias por la aclaración Neo, creo que ahora Eddie y Micafe le deben una disculpa a Quique quién finalmente resultó tener la razón gracias a la oportuna aclaración de Neo. En conclusión "constipado" en español puede usarse intercambiablemente para referirse a una congestión de un resfrío o un estreñimiento en cambio en inglés solo se usa para referirse al estreñimiento.



Pero hay que tener en cuenta al auditorio. Mi amiga española se reía cuando vivía acá en Argentina y nos oía hablar de constipación para referirnos al estreñimiento. Y yo, porque ya tenía experiencia previa con la palabra, pero a muchos compatriotas míos les haría gracia "tengo un constipado, ¡atchís!"


----------



## mnguiri

It can mean both, but again, it depends on who you talk to and where they are from. Just be ready to clarify what you actually mean.


----------



## EddieZumac

Rodal said:


> Gracias por la aclaración Neo, creo que ahora Eddie y Micafe le deben una disculpa a Quique quién finalmente resultó tener la razón gracias a la oportuna aclaración de Neo. En conclusión "constipado" en español puede usarse intercambiablemente para referirse a una congestión de un resfrío o un estreñimiento en cambio en inglés solo se usa para referirse al estreñimiento.


Pues, bien, perdón Quique.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Amapolas said:


> Pero hay que tener en cuenta al auditorio. Mi amiga española se reía cuando vivía acá en Argentina y nos oía hablar de constipación para referirnos al estreñimiento. Y yo, porque ya tenía experiencia previa con la palabra, pero a muchos compatriotas míos les haría gracia "tengo un constipado, ¡atchís!"



De acuerdo contigo, por estos lares no se usa como sinónimo de estreñido y eso que los falsos cognados son el pan de cada día (no estoy diciendo que constipated/constipado lo sea). Constipado sigue usándose para indicar el síntoma congestión nasal mas no una enfermedad como resfriado o gripe.


----------



## eno2

Hi

I was reading a thread on false friends in Cultural Forum and I bumped into constipado there. As a result of my research here and there (also in WR threads) on this word  I have to say:

There's an almighty confusion with constipado (noun and adjective) -constipar- constipación and it's translation.

I can't give the Dutch translation but  My Dicc Español-Dutch gives both1 resfriado, catarro (cold) 2  estreñido (constipated)
for the adjective constipado.

Drae does NOT retain  this  double  meaning:



> constipado
> 
> De _constipar._
> 
> 1. m. catarro.
> 
> 2. m. resfriado (‖ destemple general del cuerpo).



What shall it be?

Looking at the verb constipar in my Dutch-Spanish  translation dicc, it gives again the same double meaning of restriñado and resfriado.

But DRAE introduces a third meaning for constipar: lo de cerrar los poros.



> DRAE:
> 
> 1.* tr. Cerrar y apretar los poros, impidiendo la transpiración.*
> 
> 2. prnl. acatarrarse.



For constipación mi dicc  español holandès tiene tan solo una significación: estreñimiento
Pero Drae da* doble* sentido:



> Drae:  la constipación
> 
> 1. f. constipado.
> 
> constipación de vientre
> 
> 1. f. Med. estreñimiento.



El único simple en todo esto es el nombre "El constipado"= a cold, which has only one meaning.


I call this an almighty confusion.

What is your take on it, especially from the hispanohablantes?


----------



## Paranoialq

En mi país (Argentina) constipado significa solo problemas intestinales, ni catarro, ni resfrío, ni gripe, ni nada parecido. Al menos hasta donde yo sé, es así. Quizás en otras ciudades sea distinto.


----------



## Agró

En España:
Constipado (n.): catarro, resfriado.
Constipado (adj.): acatarrado, resfriado.

Problemas intestinales:
Estreñimiento (n.)
Estreñido (adj.)

Y basta.


----------



## eno2

Agró said:


> En España:
> Constipado (n.): catarro, resfriado.
> Constipado (adj.): acatarrado, resfriado.
> 
> Problemas intestinales:
> Estreñimiento (n.)
> Estreñido (adj.)
> 
> Y basta.



What do you make then of the verb constipar:



> DRAE: constipar
> 
> 1.* tr. Cerrar y apretar los poros, impidiendo la transpiración.*



see also #36


----------



## Agró

Never use it. Never heard it being used.


----------



## Amapolas

Eno2, it's not a confusion; it's just two regional uses of one word. In Spain it means a headcold, in Argentina it means estreñimiento. 

The two meanings can be traced back to the Latin roots of the word, which means pressing, cramming, crowding together. Hence the diverse meanings that evolved through time. But you can see that all these body conditions are somehow or other related to constriction or contraction.


----------



## eno2

Agró said:


> Never use it. Never heard it being used.


Ok, but still it is in DRAE.  It sounds funny indeed, to actively "constipar" But "constipado" could derive the same meaning from it. As a non native, I'm always surprised at the unsuspected meanings participios pasados can assume.


Amapolas said:


> Eno2, it's not a confusion; it's just two regional uses of one word. In Spain it means a headcold, in Argentina it means estreñimiento.
> 
> The two meanings can be traced back to the Latin roots of the word, which means pressing, cramming, crowding together. Hence the diverse meanings that evolved through time. But you can see that all these body conditions are somehow or other related to constriction or contraction.



So the two meanings do not overlap geographically you say. Then DRAE could better add a geographical/regional information to it's double significances. The same goes for my "revered" translation dictionary...I must say: in many cases, it does.


----------



## Amapolas

Well, dictionaries are not the bible, and even the bible has scholars devoted to exegesis and explanations. 
That's the great thing about these forums; they help us understand where dictionaries don't suffice.


----------



## eno2

I''m trusting dictionaries much more than  the Bible and exegesis. But users have the last word for sure.


----------



## Elcanario

La primera aparición de la acepción de constipado como resfriado data del diccionario de la Academia de 1817.
Hasta entonces solo aparecía la acepción número 1 que citas en #39 con un anexo que reza "constiparse el vientre. Estreñirse".
Hoy en día, como ya se ha señalado, constiparse solo se asocia a resfriarse en ciertos lugares como España. Sin embargo, como apuntan los compañeros, en otros lugares conserva su significado original.
El diccionario solo refleja los usos de las palabras, todos válidos. No tiene más misterio.
Un saludo


----------



## Yoni3jos

En Colombia se dice que alguien esta constipado cuando tiene gripa (FLU) o padece de sinusitis que es cuando coloquialmente se nos tapa la nariz y no podemos respirar bien.
ahora bien, estar constipado también puede significar tener una dificil evacuación intestinal (Constipation)
si en U.S alguien dice I'm constipated yo entenderia que esa persona esta  estreñida 
algo muy diferente seria  que alguien dijera ''I've got the flu'' o ''I've got a cold'' yo lo entendería que a esa persona le dio gripa o pesco un resfriado


----------



## Rodal

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por acá (Argentina) constipado = estreñido. Nunca se usa relacionado con el resfrío, narices tapadas o catarro.



Alfaro, querras decir "constipated" en inglés es estreñido; en español constipado es tener las vías respiratorias congestionadas.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Rodal said:


> Alfaro, querrás decir  que "constipated" en inglés es estreñido; en español constipado es tener las vías respiratorias congestionadas.



Pues no, he ahí la cuestión.

*Por acá* _estar constipado_ significa primariamente _estar estreñido_. Y ya había dicho anteriormente que no creo que el inglés tenga nada que ver con la connotación que en mi país tiene la palabra. Y los diccionarios muestran una relación directa entre _constipación_ y _estreñimiento. 
_
Si venís por Argentina y en una farmacia pedís gotas para la _constipación_  es casi seguro que te den gotas laxantes. ¡Tené cuidado! (Mejor pedí gotas para el resfrío o para la nariz tapada.)

Saludos.


----------



## Rodal

Quique Alfaro said:


> Pues no, he ahí la cuestión.
> 
> *Por acá* _estar constipado_ significa primariamente _estar estreñido_. Y ya había dicho anteriormente que no creo que el inglés tenga nada que ver con la connotación que en mi país tiene la palabra. Y los diccionarios muestran una relación directa entre _constipación_ y _estreñimiento.
> _
> Si venís por Argentina y en una farmacia pedís gotas para la _constipación_  es casi seguro que te den gotas laxantes. ¡Tené cuidado! (Mejor pedí gotas para el resfrío o para la nariz tapada.)
> 
> Saludos.


Ah qué bueno el dato, gracias Quique lo tendré presente. Saludos.


----------

